# MPmeteo - Site sobre meteorologia



## |Ciclone| (7 Nov 2013 às 21:28)

Boas, deixo aqui o endereço para o meu site sobre meteorologia, aberto hoje ao publico!

http://www.meteo.miguelmotapinto.com/

E uma imagem que serve de resumo sobre o que se pode encontrar no site 

Criticas e sugestões são bem-vindas.

Obrigado.


----------



## Zapiao (7 Nov 2013 às 23:11)

Como fazes o grafico de 4 dias através do meteogalicia ?


----------



## |Ciclone| (7 Nov 2013 às 23:20)

Zapiao disse:


> Como fazes o grafico de 4 dias através do meteogalicia ?



No servidor de dados fazes o download de uma run, por exemplo uma das de hoje: http://mandeo.meteogalicia.es/thredds/catalog/wrf_2d_12km/fmrc/files/20131107/catalog.html

Depois é necessário um programa que consiga ler ficheiros do tipo .nc4 (por exemplo matlab) e fazer um script de forma a ir buscar os valores das temperaturas e dos outros parâmetros para cada cidade. Ainda dá algum trabalho. Depois o gráfico em si é só gravar os dados num ficheiro excel num formato especifico de forma a utilizar no Dygraphs (http://dygraphs.com/).


----------



## |Ciclone| (10 Nov 2013 às 19:44)

Actualizações:


Erro corrigido nas tabelas de 4 dias (algumas cidades não estavam a apresentar valores para as temperaturas máximas e mínimas);


Agora também existe uma pagina no facebook onde serão colocadas noticias/imagens interessantes sobre meteorologia;
https://www.facebook.com/mpmeteo


----------



## |Ciclone| (25 Nov 2013 às 17:32)

Actualizações:


 Gráficos com as observações dos índices nos últimos 30 dias agora disponíveis: 
http://www.meteo.miguelmotapinto.com/NAO_hist30dias
http://www.meteo.miguelmotapinto.com/AO_hist30dias
http://www.meteo.miguelmotapinto.com/SBI_hist30dias

Aqui fica um exemplo:





Estes gráficos serão actualizados diariamente.


----------



## |Ciclone| (2 Dez 2013 às 18:24)

*Actualizações: *

Gráficos com as anomalias de temperatura máxima e mínima dos 30 dias anteriores para várias cidades com actualização diária.
http://www.meteo.miguelmotapinto.com/obs30dias

Exemplo (Lisboa com filtro de média móvel de 3 dias):


----------



## |Ciclone| (27 Dez 2013 às 18:11)

*Actualizações:*

Mapas diários de precipitação acumulada prevista e de cota de neve mínima prevista agora disponíveis. Estes mapas terão actualização diária.
http://www.meteo.miguelmotapinto.com/precipitacao
http://www.meteo.miguelmotapinto.com/neve


----------

